# Misses...let's discuss it now...



## Mudfeather (May 14, 2015)

Some folks miss way more than others...I know I have missed way more than I want and it has lead to frustration and a lack of enjoyment at times

If you break down misses I think they fall into some categories....not that this will be all inclusive..

#1- You shoot a good arrow-meaning almost everything is performed well by you and the animal just isn't there when the arrow arrives.... unless you are shooting beyond your equipment's effective range these should not bother you to much... We hunt an animal (deer) that is quicker than the projectile we shoot in most cases..

#2-Due to "deer fever" we fail to execute our part of the process.....these are endless...fail to pick a spot.....rush the shot...short draw the bow...

These are the ones that send me to the point of frustration....It comes down to a simple problem that my point is to help recognize so we can work on the real problem.....The problem is simply a mental discipline that must be learned..

We tell our kids who plat baseball to keep your eye on the ball....really terrible advise...the really good hitters at baseball say they are disciplined enough to focus on the center of the ball.(or the top)....some say at times it looks like a moon coming to them...

I love to play softball and have noticed that when I simply watch the ball I tend to pop it up to the infield...the leading edge of the softball coming to me is the bottom of the ball...my eye sees it recognizes it..focuses on it and the bat hits it...

The prominent line on your deer is the back..

I worked for years at my accuracy and seldom worked on my mental game.....I need to work on the mental discipline of the shot way more than the shot itself...

Now the fact that we get rattled is why we do what we do..If you didn't get juiced...you would prolly sit on the couch....viscous circle aint it...

Bottom line is the guys that excel in killing with traditional bows either have an ability to concentrate at a higher level than others OR have developed the discipline to do it..just like why some +.300 hitters in the majors and some struggle to hit a church league softball...


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 14, 2015)

Can't argue with that.


----------



## Dennis (May 14, 2015)

Yep I agree


----------



## JBranch (May 14, 2015)

I agree with everything you said, Mudfeather. The question is how to practice to make yourself focus, especially at the time when that one shot counts most. I know I am guilty of shooting the whole target and not concentrating on that one spot at times. I miss small game by just trying to hit them. I seem to shoot better whenever there is just a small opening to shoot through and part of the target is covered (3d shooting). I do know if my mind is elsewhere, I may as well not even try to shoot. So how does everyone practice for hunting? I've read where Mr Warren climbs up into his stand and shoots one arrow, then retrieves it, then repeats. He said that gets his heart rate up to simulate the adrenaline rush of a shot on a deer. I would like to hear what has help folks shoot game more consistently.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 14, 2015)

I try and start thinking about my shot process as soon as a critter of interest appears. Some of my best shots have come after I had to let down several times because of changing angle of the critter. I guess I calm down some. Most of my miss shots from the pass have been too high and not picking a spot. I know Big Jim puts "pick a spot" on his bow but it needs to be a flashing light to get my attention and I don't always hunt with one of his bows.


----------



## Al33 (May 14, 2015)

A group of us meet here at the house on Tuesday evenings for some Bible study but we shoot bows before commencing. I have all kinds of targets in the yard, everything from very small pill bottles to larger bag or blob targets. I have a large bank to shoot into and it never fails when we shoot at the smaller pill bottles our groups are MUCH tighter than when shooting at larger targets. The other night we went back and forth between shooting at pill bottles on the bank and perpendicular targets with  a 4 to 5" bullseye. Most of the groups on the bullseye target were spread out the size of a basketball from 15+ yards yet the groups in the bank were like softball sizes. 
Having said all this it is my opinion that by far most misses are caused by simply not picking a spot. I am guilty of missing for all of the reasons mentioned but picking a small spot is the most difficult archery discipline I have ever tried to master when it comes to shooting at large game.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 14, 2015)

Good post, and one that probably doesn't get discussed enough. I agree with Al very much about picking a spot. I was guilty of it a month ago on a turkey that got me rattled. I halfway spooked him trying to draw and truthfully shouldn't have shot. I'm just glad I didn't cripple him.

Which brings me to MY real secret that took me a while to figure out. I'm lousy past 20 yards, and prefer half to 3/4 that far. 15 yards and in I fully expect to kill what I shoot at, and usually do. But those longer shots,...... I don't have much business taking them. I wear contacts, and have trouble picking a tiny spot as the distance increases. Just a fact of life and years.

Another thread on here a fellow talks about missing 9 deer last year. I can feel his pain. In the mid 90's, the first season I really tried to hunt with a stickbow, I killed 2 the first year, and missed A BUNCH! I thought if I halfway had a shot I must take it, and well.....you know the rest. The 2 I killed were 5 and 8 yards.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 14, 2015)

I can't tell ya how many squirrels I missed this year but I do know that it took me some time but I learned to pick a spot sometime in Dec after a dozen misses on what I thought were gimme shots. I applied that to rabbits and the only shot I've had at a pig since hit an unseen limb. Pick a spot, pick a spot...


----------



## Clipper (May 14, 2015)

I agree with what Al said above.  The smaller target I shoot at the smaller my groups - until I get tired.


----------



## gurn (May 16, 2015)

That's what  Big Jim has written on my wifes buffalo bow right below the grip, to remind you when your shootin.    "Pick A Spot"


----------



## Hammer Spank (May 17, 2015)

My lethality increased 1000 percent when I went to traditional over training wheels.  I could shoot a 2 inch group at 30 yards with a compound but couldn't use it well in the field.  

I'm a pretty poor target shooter with my longbow and recurves but somehow usually keep it together when the time comes.  I don't understand it.  Trad is just natural.  

Tree sharks might help.


----------



## deast1988 (May 19, 2015)

Shot sequence. Execution and Buck fever, spike, and doe  all got me. I like it though. Deer came underneath me to the point I couldnt draw my bow angle so steep bow length all in my climber platform. 

Pick a spot bury all your focus into that spot. I had a problem with shooting at a deer rather them a certain hair. But I'm finally able to compete at 3d shoots even win a few. 

This fall it's game on. Only so many can get shot at before a tag gets punched.

Miss #1 spike at 9yds seen me as I dropped the string 2-3ins over its back.

Miss #2 doe 17yds spike got to blowing deer spooked all over and I was goin nuts bam over her back 5-6ins. 

Miss #3 buck 21yds smelled the BFO and went freaked out mode. Still gazing just totally changed postures and all when he hit the scent trail. I shot looked perfect if he hadn't ducked. 5ins over his back

#4 and #5 same night doe 14yds ducked ran off. Way high she was a ball of nerves. little later 2 more can't through from the same direction doe #1 went tree shark looked like a hit but arrow was clean had to shave her on that shot. Around 17yds via range finder

#6 hedgerow over grown road way along a swamp edge perfectly relaxed missed high deer didn't react till arrow was over it's back. Smh

#7 14yds shot sitting down deer were on top of me before I could react. Angle so steep she ducked and turned breaking the arrow in the ground behind Her.

#8 and #9 a hidey hole foodplot same place as 7 occurrd. We call it nosebleed. 32ft to the platforms floor Hunter safety system lifeline whole way to the stand. They don't see you but the angle is so steep I feel that's what cost me the most. I like 12-15ft for trad. But all 3 shots from nose bleed were over the back.

Lots of my misses was the deer duck/squat. Just a few inches lower and tags are getting filled.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 19, 2015)

Sounds to me like you might want to pick a lower spot.


----------



## deast1988 (May 19, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Sounds to me like you might want to pick a lower spot.



I'm a changed man. ;-) no joke. Trad is different in all aspects. Just thought I'd sum up on the misses thread. I've been mostly bow hunting the last 3-4years. Trad is awesome I respect all u guys. And hope I can post a success story this coming fall.


----------



## Bucky T (May 19, 2015)

I flat missed the first deer I shot it....  I hit another and couldn't find it, then I actually made a good shot on another, but my arrow was deflected by an unseen limb....  That was my first season..........

My 2nd season, I drew back once and made a perfect double lung shot on a 6pt at 13 or so yards.

My next season didn't offer me any solid opportunities.

Last year...  Let quite a few young bucks walk, but was having a hard time getting a doe in front of me.  Finally had a doe at Blackbeard present a 15yd shot.  Made a perfect shot on her.

I've found that I just have to concentrate fully on what I want to hit.  I've finally got the whole shock and awe of switching over to traditional out of my mind and I feel very comfortable with my recurve now.

Compounds are nothing for me to shoot.  I feel as confident with a compound as I do with my 30/06.

I'm starting to feel that way with my recurve now.  I'm much more picky about the shots I take and so far it's working out for me.  Hopefully I can keep the trend going in the future.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 20, 2015)

I practice every other day on average and try to shoot every day.  This thread actually helped.  I'm practicing the "pick a spot" theory more than usual and my consistency has drastically improved.  So "pick a spot" works.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 21, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> I practice every other day on average and try to shoot every day.  This thread actually helped.  I'm practicing the "pick a spot" theory more than usual and my consistency has drastically improved.  So "pick a spot" works.



There is some good info in this thread.  Pick a spot and shoot low.
Some good wisdom of RC in this quick read. This has helped me a lot.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 21, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> There is some good info in this thread.  Pick a spot and shoot low.
> Some good wisdom of RC in this quick read. This has helped me a lot.



Me too! Without a doubt some of the best advise I ever heard. You will read lots of tips and opinions from "experts" on the internet, but Mr. Carter's been there, done that .... Twice.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 21, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Me too! Without a doubt some of the best advise I ever heard. You will read lots of tips and opinions from "experts" on the internet, but Mr. Carter's been there, done that .... Twice.



Hmmmm...he told me three times.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 21, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Hmmmm...he told me three times.



Whiff! Man, those pine goats are quick.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 12, 2015)

Excellent article from Mr. Carter....thanks for posting!


----------



## robert carter (Jun 18, 2015)

I tend to do better when I don`t think. I focus on hitting my spot and don`t remember releasing most of the time. I have called myself stupid before the shot as I could feel the nerves start to jump and get out of control. I get mad at myself and focus on breathing till I calm down . I also shoot better when a shot developes quick and I don`t have time to get riled up.
  Not trying to brag but I seldom miss a deer anymore. I take close shots and never try a "hope I will get him "shot.I let a lot of deer go by I probably could have killed I just did not feel it.Meaning no confidence. If you don`t have confidence in the shot it has a very good chance of ending badly.  RC


----------



## Troy Butler (Jun 19, 2015)

If you don`t have confidence in the shot it has a very good chance of ending badly. RC 


Take this to heart. Confidence goes a long way in how you make the shot.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 19, 2015)

My nerves get me.  I can kill a squirrel or rabbit at 20yds and do it often.  Cant hit a deer at 10 to save my life!  I short draw, fail to anchor, don't pick a spot.  All while telling myself to concentrate and pick a spot.  It seems like im doing it all right while im shooting at a deer, afterwards, I realize that everything I did was wrong.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 3, 2015)

After a while, I realized that I feel it or I don't... 

If I let it happen and feel good about it, it comes together and just happens....

If I try to make it happen, force it when my subconscious says 'NO'
It is usually a miss...

It's funny how a shot over 30 just feels right and comes together, while a forced shot at 16 is a sure fire miss...


----------

